# Weird-ish symptoms



## sunnie1653 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok.. I'm very much an anti-doctor person. I HATE going. I know there are some medical professionals around these parts, and I've been feeling generally weird lately. Reader's Digest version:

I'm always tired.
I'm always thirsty.
I have headaches about 3x/week..
My finger joints, my knees and my ankles are stiff constantly, and sometimes painful in the sense that they feel like they're on fire (my finger joints sometimes are warm to the touch)..
I'm craving salt like crazy. (No its not that time of the month, this has gone on for a month!)
The salt, when I give in to said cravings, is causing me to retain water.  

Any ideas/suggestions/etc? I feel icky.

I'd appreciate it. *hugs*
Melina


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweetie as much as you hate it I think you need to see a doctor and get some bloodwork done. My first thought was diabetes. You need to know if it is so you can control it, and if it's not those symptoms sound like you need to know what's going on.

Just remember the Doctor works for YOU! Don't take any crap and be strong. I wish you lived closer and could see my doc - I love her!





sunnie1653 said:


> Ok.. I'm very much an anti-doctor person. I HATE going. I know there are some medical professionals around these parts, and I've been feeling generally weird lately. Reader's Digest version:
> 
> I'm always tired.
> I'm always thirsty.
> ...


----------



## Jes (Sep 27, 2007)

I was thinking RA

from a site online
Rheumatoid Joint Pain. Rheumatoid arthritic joints and their pain can be viewed as subtle indicators of water deficiency in the affected joint cartilage surfaces. Cartilage is bathed in water and adequate hydration is needed for proper function. The use of painkillers does not cure joint pain but simply masks the underlying disease. Hydration may help in such cases. 


I wonder if it could be as simple as a crap immune system b/c of some mild dehydration and poor nutrition/mineral uptake? A kind of 21s. c. scurvy? like a pirate?!


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 27, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> Ok.. I'm very much an anti-doctor person. I HATE going. I know there are some medical professionals around these parts, and I've been feeling generally weird lately. Reader's Digest version:
> 
> I'm always tired.
> I'm always thirsty.
> ...



Yeah, except for the headaches (which I do have, but are sinus related), I've pretty much got all that going on. I have been diagnosed as diabetic, having ostio arthritis, and sleep apnea...plus meds that generate some of those symptoms, so it's pretty hard to say which/some/all are causing my symptoms.

Regardless, it's time to set aside the doctor aversion...this sounds like one of those situations that there is a good chance that the repercussions of not going to the doc will be worse than going.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 27, 2007)

Melina, get thee to a doctor and soon. I understand aversion and fear, but knowing what's going on and dealing with any potential problems is better than waiting and wondering and not getting treatment that might potentially make you better, live longer or maybe even save your life. 

I hope whatever's going on with you is minor and that you feel better soon!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Sep 28, 2007)

You guys covered everything that my mom thought... Diabetes and RA ... both of which scare the crap out of me! >.<

Erg.  I don't wanna go to the doctor, the one I have here is such a ... jerk.  I guess I'll have to suck it up and just go. Meh. *throws a tantrum*

Thank you so much for the suggestions and stuff. You all rock. 

*big hugs*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 28, 2007)

Right now might not be the best time to get a new doctor, but maybe when the time is right you should look into finding one you like better? I don't know if the issue you have with him or her has anything to do with this, but here's a list from the net of *fat friendly* doctors... there are a few listed in OK City: http://www.cat-and-dragon.com/stef/fat/ffp.html

Again, hope you're feeling better soon!!


----------



## Jane (Oct 8, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> You guys covered everything that my mom thought... Diabetes and RA ... both of which scare the crap out of me! >.<
> 
> Erg.  I don't wanna go to the doctor, the one I have here is such a ... jerk.  I guess I'll have to suck it up and just go. Meh. *throws a tantrum*
> 
> ...



Sunny, I go to a non-fat-antagonist doctor in OKC. He ain't perfect, but he doesn't obscess, and he's friendly.

You can send me a PM if you want the information.


----------



## Jes (Oct 8, 2007)

Sunnie, I was thinking about this...have you given any thought to Lyme Disease? It's something you might not think of, that might not be tested for, but certainly it's out there. I don't know if/how salt/water cravings would play in, but it's worth seeing someone about. If you have it, you certainly want to treat it, and you'd need the dr. to give you antibiotics (depending on what stage the disease is at)


----------



## sunnie1653 (Apr 10, 2008)

I know this is an old one, but I finally went to the doctor.

Jane - thank you. Thank you. Thankyouthankyouthankyou for recommending your doctor to me. He is the nicest, kindest, most honest doctor I've ever had in my life. Even if I move away from here, I'll travel back for my check-ups. He's concerned about ME. Not my weight.

Turns out the funky symptoms - high blood pressure, and basically - diabetes. My blood sugar was way freaky high, and he's treating me as if I am diabetic. I also have PCOS, which I don't know if they have anything to do with my symptoms, but it certainly doesn't help.

I just wanted to update and thank Jane again for her fabulous recommendation  (btw, their new office out there - SUPER nice!) 

*hugsandlove*
Melina


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 10, 2008)

Sunnie, I'm so glad you went to the doctor. I'm sorry you were diagnosed with Diabetes and PCOS, but at least knowing what's going on is going to allow you to manage your diseases much better than wondering what it is. And yay for having a positive experience with a doctor!


----------



## Jane (Apr 10, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> I know this is an old one, but I finally went to the doctor.
> 
> Jane - thank you. Thank you. Thankyouthankyouthankyou for recommending your doctor to me. He is the nicest, kindest, most honest doctor I've ever had in my life. Even if I move away from here, I'll travel back for my check-ups. He's concerned about ME. Not my weight.
> 
> ...



Thank you for confirming what I thought about him as well.

I am not an easy patient. I have worked for doctors too long, and I have a small amount of medical knowledge that makes me questions everything they say. Yet, he was nice to me.


----------

